# Să constituie garanţii reale



## lletraferida

Salut !

Vreau      şi eu să zic Garanţie reală in engleză şi nu găsesc pe niecăieri  . 

Textul "Să constituie garanţii reale, să semneze în numele meu şi pentru mine..."



Mersi


----------



## anto33

RELIABLE GUARANTEE ON YOUR BEHALF
"....to represent/constitute reliable guarantees, to sign on my behalf."


----------



## lletraferida

Hei ...

 În cele din urmă am găsit Real Movable Guarantee pentru Garanţie Reală Mobiliară. 



Multumesc


----------



## anto33

Dacă este vorba despre o garanţie reală mobiliară, aceasta se mai numeşte amanet sau gaj: _pledge _sau _pawn._


----------

